# HOW MUCH RADIATION DOES YOUR PHONE EMIT !?



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This article below is Directly from the F.D.A.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

My tinfoil hat protects me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> My tinfoil hat protects me.


Only your head . . .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Only your head . . .


Well I sure the hell ain't stick it in my bum


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Just wear a mask.

But seriously, it is a real threat (especially 5G), one that they don't want people to know about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

That's BRAND NEW PHONES AT THE FACTORY !

I wonder how much the Radiation increases after you drop the phone a few times ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This App. Supposibly measures Your phones Radiation.
I have No Clue how this works .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is something that I've been watching since the early days of cell phones. Many may not know that research on cell phone emissions was suppressed in the US (yes, really), and one had to read European studies to get informed.

There was some good information about the dangers of cell phone radiation causing brain tumors and cancer. But to be honest, any damage the phones have been doing have not been in those forms. We simply haven't seen widespread reports of tens of thousands of users succumbing to brain cancer. Have we?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> This is something that I've been watching since the early days of cell phones. Many may not know that research on cell phone emissions was suppressed in the US (yes, really), and one had to read European studies to get informed.
> 
> There was some good information about the dangers of cell phone radiation causing brain tumors and cancer. But to be honest, any damage the phones have been doing have not been in those forms. We simply haven't seen widespread reports of tens of thousands of users succumbing to brain cancer. Have we?


I used to leave my phone under the blankets so I could respond to my teenagers' shenanigans in the wee hours of the morning when police might be involved.

Then I read reports on the internet that cell phone emanations could be harmful.

(By the way, I believe everything I read on the internet. Right?)

My phone has not been in the vicinity of my balls for decades now.


----------

